# scope adjustment problem



## tad figgatt (Aug 15, 2004)

*wich rifle brand is better*​
ruger450.00%winchester112.50%remington337.50%


----------



## tad figgatt (Aug 15, 2004)

i just recently purchased my first rifle along with my firs scope on the windage and elevation adjustments it has an L for left with an arrow pointing in the direction to turn and up with an arrow pointing in the direction to turn does this me its moving the rectiles in the direction specified on the adjustments

:huh:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Just the opposite it moves your point of impact as indicated by the arrows.


----------



## tad figgatt (Aug 15, 2004)

thanks i have been wondering for quite some time


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

you know you dont require a poll to post a topic right?


----------



## calishooter (Aug 15, 2004)

i no i was really bore

this is tad figgatt i had to switch my user name


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

calishooter

And pensulz kauz mizzpelling.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Ah, c'mon, plainsman. He was bore and doing it on purpose.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Calishooter

Hey, put your signature line back up I liked it. It is a good example of how some people think. They really do blame the firearm, not the criminal. I know you young guys use a lot of acronyms and abbreviations these days. My son had to explain to me that lol was not lots of luck, today it is laugh out loud. Anyway, I was just teasing you about some shortcut words you were using. Seriously, I liked your signature line.


----------

